# Dariy Goats Are MEAN !!!



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

They are mean and not good pets if anyone has one and wants to say something about them say it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

People say pit bulls are mean.

Blame the owner not the dog. 
If their raised with love and care their gunna be loveing and careing.

But if their not theur gunna be mean. Just like with horses.

Iv met some loveing dairy goats

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I love all my goats. Dairy or not. I feel bad for anyone who does not have a little goat to snuggle and love. 

My personal opinion is that they are all different, just like people.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe that is an opinion and it depends on each and every goat. 
Every goat has their own personality. 
I very much like dairy goats[i have them]. 
May I ask why you think they are mean?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like you've had a bad experience with dairy goats, which is a shame. I'm sure there may be some mean individuals out there, but as the owner of 3 loving dairy does, I can assure you that they are certainly not mean as a rule. 

What happened to make you think they are mean?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine are super sweet. I have actually never met a mean dairy breed goat and I have known my fair share


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My profile pic is my dairy goat. She's the biggest lover you could ever meet. She's affectionate and smart and pretty! lol


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

Some are mean but some are nice it's most lily aphines


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 14 dairy goats and 5 mostly meat goat (boer x kiko). All are really friendly, gentle and loving. I have never tried to make them that way, 
they started out as plain old livestock, now they are still livestock, but fun, happy and goofy animals. Most are registered, but that makes no difference.
Raise an animal with care and kindness and generally they will respond in kind. But, as with everything, there may be a couple bad apples. Just avoid them.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I think you should spend some time with dairy goats 
They're truly amazing (to me anyway) 
Here are some pics of dairy goats that I've interacted with and loved very much!!:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dont know why yours are mean but mine are super sweet..give kisses and love...


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

All I have are cashmere which are meat and if they have big tits then they can be milk and fiber 
And ever one who has or had has dairy ( mostly Aphines) say that there mean but I could give them another try


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

All of my girls are super sweet! I have Alpines and Nubians. They love me, sometimes too much so they can be big pushy brats, but they aren't being mean.

However, I will say that Alpines can be big bullies with other goats... maybe that's what the dairy people you know were referencing. 

If you've not had experience with them, well... don't knock 'em till ya try 'em!


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks I think I will


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Alpines aren't mean just very VERRY sassy! Haha i love the spunk! Lamanchas are THE single most sweetest goats i have ever met so gentle and respecting !! Love them the most


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I love my dairy goats! Alpine/Saanens & a Nubian.. and my new nigerians!


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

I love my cashmere goats


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My goats are to die for, sorry you have had some bad experiences but I'm thinking the goats was not properly socialized. They are a lot like dogs you have to put a lot into them in order to get a friendly,loving,calm animal!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I love LaManchas because they are sooooooo sweet. You honestly couldn't ask for better dairy goat in my opinion.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I think that you are judging them before you have met them, my Alpines are the sweetest things-to me and each other!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My Alpine is anyting but mean. He thinks he's my baby.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Alpines are my absolute favorite breed of goat, but I sold all mine because they eat like horses and I can't afford to feed that. All the Alpines I had were extremely sweet and playful, they are kind of rambunctious compared to other breeds, but I never had a mean one. I even had one alpine doe that would let ANY and I mean any kid nurse on her, I have yet to find another goat like that. 

I have had all breeds of goats, from boers, to angoras, pygmies, and almost every dairy breed. Each breed has its own characteristics and temperaments, but I know dairy goats a bred to be more docile that some other breeds, because in a dairy situation they have to be handled daily and have to be in close quarters with other goats. They have to get along with people and each other.

Each breed kind of has its own personality but there are exceptions with every breed, there are extraordinary individual goats and then there are terrible ones. It all depends on environment, health, pedigree and such.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..I get in the pen with my three bucks..Amos is over 200# and is gentle and sweet....the only problem I have with him is pushing Thunder and Jr away lol...he likes to hog up all the kisses.


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

I know i was wrong


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CashmereGoatBreeder said:


> They are mean and not good pets if anyone has one and wants to say something about them say it.


 I am not sure that is really needed. We all LOVE out goats. Some we might not like as well as others, but I believe a goat is a goat is a goat. I have have my share of MEAN Cashmere goats. It is just the goat and not necessary the breed.

Just remember there are people that LOVE their Alpine. Lets keep it nice here please? No need to bash different breeds


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Never met a goat I didn't like. 
My alpine is the biggest love bug out of all my goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Nigerians and think they are very sweet...and each has their own personality, some a bit more ornery than others but I wouldn't say they are mean 

I was raised with the milk from the various standard dairy breeds my mom raised...from Toggs, Nubians, Saanen crosses and Alpine and I have to say that the biggest most loving goat she had was an Alpine wether named Buck... not mean at all 

Personality and temperment are not only bred into an animal but their management plays a role as well.... with any animal, not just goats


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

My Nigerian Dwarf Buck is a little shy, but he means well and I love him... Expect for when he pees on me ......


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

The sweetest goat I have EVER met is my Alpine... I love love love love her!! She is the best investment I ever made....even If I don't make a single dime back off of her! Give them another shot. Give them lots of love and they will give back 10-fold!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Dang. That was a bold statement about dairy goats, and I have cashmeres even lol I think if anything dairy goats are more of the nicer breeds because they are handled twice a day for pretty much all year, and most are bottle fed as well. Everyone has their preferences of goats and I think we need to be considerate of other breeders and not make assumptions that bold about breeds of goats. People might think cashmeres are mean because they get bumped by their horns. When I'm at shows a lot of kids are really hesitant around the cashmeres because they are big and have horns and its a common misconception that all goats use their horns to butt people. But we know our goats are friendly and I know I don't like people making assumptions about cashmere goats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope you have another opportunity to spend some time with other 
dairy goats and see how loving and nice they really are.
You must have had a terrible experience to feel that way .
I have never met a goat I didnt like.
They are all individuals and have their own unique personalities just like we do. And I must say , there are alot of humans I rather not be around , more so then goats


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> I am not sure that is really needed. We all LOVE out goats. Some we might not like as well as others, but I believe a goat is a goat is a goat. I have have my share of MEAN Cashmere goats. It is just the goat and not necessary the breed.
> 
> Just remember there are people that LOVE their Alpine. Lets keep it nice here please? No need to bash different breeds


Yes, I agree with you Lori! We have all had our experiences with different goats and have our preferences. I think you and I can agree that we prefer our cashmeres but that is not to say we hate other breeds. They are just our preference to have. This is a place where we all share the same love an passion for goats and it is a safe place!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> *snip*
> I have never met a goat I didnt like.
> *snip*


That right there is the root cause of MGS for all of us...


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

All 5 of mine are dairy goats and dairy crosses. All 5 are as sweet as cane be, almost as sweet as my Doxie. My avatar is one of my bottle babies, Vinca, who loves nothing more than to be held and cuddled.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I absoutely love my dairy goats...I've known A LOT of dairies, and I've never met one that was mean towards people. My LaMancha doe Alabama is the biggest sweetheart you could ever meet!


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

*Bucky boy*



xymenah said:


> I love LaManchas because they are sooooooo sweet. You honestly couldn't ask for better dairy goat in my opinion.


I love your buck and his horns


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Soooooo , have we changed your opinion on dairy goats


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I have one dairy goat that is mean but out of my 4 she is the only one and she isn't mean to people only to the other goats. Each of my goats has a different personality one of mine is a pushy goat that want to always be with you. another one stand and bawls all day until I get out there. and my 3rd one is so sweet. so I believe that goats can be a lot like humans and each have different personalities. Meat goats are mean!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

JenVise said:


> The sweetest goat I have EVER met is my Alpine... I love love love love her!! She is the best investment I ever made....even If I don't make a single dime back off of her! Give them another shot. Give them lots of love and they will give back 10-fold!


My favorite and sweetest goat I ever had was an Alpine we had to sell her because of her age but she was the sweetest goat I ever met. I hope you don't still think that dairy goat are mean.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what spurred that comment on but you must have had a bad experience. As you've seen people don't agree with a broad statement like that. I've had meat and diary goats for some time and not had a 'mean' goat. I have seen a pygmy with horns be mean, but that was strictly because she came from a place that had people abusing her and even she settled down.
I would hope if you had a bad experience you go out to some other farms and meet some goats- that show 'mean' is not typical.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps the original poster had a bad day, maybe with a goat and just splurted out the comment without really meaning it! (It sure got the conversations going!)


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW, sounds like you've had a bad experience! I have Nubians and they are very affectionate and loving. I've not had any mean goats


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Goats Rock said:


> Perhaps the original poster had a bad day, maybe with a goat and just splurted out the comment without really meaning it! (It sure got the conversations going!)


Having a bad day isnt an excuse to be posting rude and inflammatory comments IMO


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

keren said:


> Having a bad day isnt an excuse to be posting rude and inflammatory comments IMO


Especially when it was only his 2nd post ever at the time.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think we sometimes takes comments over the internet too seriously. Obviously we all love our goats regardless of breed. Instead of saying how rude the comment was why not post about your friendly dairies and share pics? The OP also admitted they were wrong in posting such a broad statement so why not drop it and every one be positive?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

To be honest Dani I am personally just surprised that the thread was allowed to continue so far. 

Other posts have been deleted for less than this. 

Stating outright that dairy goats are mean and dont make good pets and challenging people to say something about them - well honestly I just dont think that lives up to the "keep it friendly keep it fun" motto of the board and the way I read it was the OP was looking for an argument. So I was surprised the mods just didnt delete it. 

I was biting my lip and not saying anything until now because I knew what I wanted to say probably wouldnt be received well. 

But I cant bite my lip when people are making excuses for the rudeness of the OP and acting like it is ok for people to post like that. oh the OP may have just had a bad experience or a bad day so its ok. Its not. 

Having said all that I am very glad the OP has admitted they were wrong to post the comment.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I dont want to start a arguement here . I don't want to make the mistake of jumping on someone right away just because of their opinion.
I agree , it was a bold and argumentative statement , definitely . 
Nobody is to be humiliated because of their post , unless it is offensive and then it should be handled by the mods immediately. And they are.
But I think that some posts or threads are just begging for a argument and to rub people the wrong way. If im not mistaken , it's called a 
Troll ? I. Not looking to label anybody , just stating a experience I had seen on another forum , a bird forum to be exact.
We as a whole have proved the mean dairy goat thread to be completely wrong. And we did it , instead of giving a kick in the butt , we ever so nicely proved em wrong . 
Just my :2cents:


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

So we went to get our baby rabbits sexed and they had aphines and I went and played with them and there nice


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Whoops, accidental post.  That's great that you liked the Alpines!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I've had dairy goats for 31 years and never had a mean one yet, including bucks. I had Boers for a while too and didn't have a mean one of them either.

I have owned Nigerian Dwarfs, Alpines, Nubians, Lamancha, Saanen, and a Togg cross, and haven't found a mean, unfriendly one yet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew a mean cat once.......scared the poopsie out of me everytime I went to see my Grandma . She thought it was hysterical 
I feared for my life


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I knew a mean cat once.......scared the poopsie out of me everytime I went to see my Grandma . She thought it was hysterical
> I feared for my life


I knew a mean turkey once.
We went to go buy some pigs and their turkey "Turkey Lurkey" chased me around for like 10 min.
I was only 5 and my Dad thought it was hilarious.
I don't think the turkey would have actually hurt me, but they still creep me out. Lol


----------

